

What is a WHOIS API? - GoranDuskic
http://whoapi.com/blog/897/what-is-a-whois-api/

======
EdiBudimilic
Uuu, I so like this! :) "I DON'T EVEN SEE THE CODE ANYMORE. AFTER USING THE
API, ALL I SEE IS BLOND, BRUNETTE, REDHEAD."

